# Wow, so many PODs



## Roger Hill (Jan 5, 2009)

A friend just emailed me a link to this site. It compares all the different print on demand sites around. I didn't think there were that many. Not all of them are t-shirt sites though.
I might have to check some out so I can offer different products.
Great to see that they like Artsnow which I use. They recieve so much bagging in their forums.
Rog


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a great resource I never realized how many different Items you could get through POD printing services.


----------

